# Force and Rainbows :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We got some set up pictures of these two today. Both weigh a little over 21lbs as of today. Force is 4 days older than Rainbows but they look and act like twins.  

We bought Rainbows when she was 5 days old and have been raising her on Force's mom Babe.  We'll be taking them and several of our yearling does to a show in 10 days. Can't wait!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is that the April Fools show? I was hoping to go to that one, but I didn't think we were ready. 

Your goats are looking great as always!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great! So you ended up keeping her home?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, it's the April Fools show end of this month.  It would be nice to meet you there Sydney! 

Yes, we kept her here.  Babe is doing really well with her now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They both look fabulous! Glad Babe is more accepting of her now 

How old are they now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that Babe likes her now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Rainbows is 22 days old, and Force is 18 days old. They are growing up so fast!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

WOW! Already? Time sure flies by!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very nice!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! They are so sweet and friendly and both LOVE to be scratched anywhere. Force is always bugging us when we feed the herd and will chew on anything until we pet him. He is just like his 1/2 sis Dandi.....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What are you feeding those kids??? Lol OK no more pictures of my kids the look like dwarfs to yours lol. The sure do look handsome and beautiful <3


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are on Noble Goat Grower and Calf Manna.  And they actually eat it at this age. NONE of our other kids have ever eaten grain until 1 month old. Maybe it's because Babe produces less? 

That's not true Jessica! I think your kids look great! At least the ones I've seen.  

Thanks!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow just gorgeous.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of Force.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww, they're so pretty and what cute faces! If I ever get into boers, I'm coming to your house . Might as well start off with the best, isn't that right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What a studly guy! He'll make some pretty babies for sure


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is striking!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you canyontrailgoats!  They are pretty cute... especially with their extra long ears! And sure, we'd love to have you out here! Montana isn't too far...  

I can't wait to use him on Dazzle... I just hope he's tall enough come mid-June!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh man, those ought to be some wild colors from the two! I'm sure he'll be big enough by then too


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sure hoping so!  I bet those kids would be really cool!


----------

